
Coming in 2018: GCP’s Hong Kong region - alvis
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/11/coming-in-2018-GCPs-Hong-Kong-region.html
======
alvis
After all the years, finally we see the first leading cloud provider entering
the China market. Though technically Hong Kong is different, at least it is a
major comeback after the retreat in 2010.

------
vfulco
How is this even possible with increasing integration between the territory
and mainland?

------
glenngillen
Can a mod correct the title?

